# Are you in love?



## nekosync (Sep 23, 2014)

As people say, love makes the world go round (and money).

Are you in love?
Have you ever been in love?

I think I am. I've felt this way for about 2 years now.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 23, 2014)

I've never been in love and I never will be. Humans are worthless to me.


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2014)

No I am not, but everyone should get their popcorn ready because this will be a juicy thread!!!


----------



## nekosync (Sep 23, 2014)

Cory said:


> No I am not, but everyone should get their popcorn ready because this will be a juicy thread!!!



I can't see why people would argue over love, heh.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I've never been in love and I never will be. Humans are worthless to me.



This is why you're my favourite.


Well most 12 year olds I know have been in 'love' as they'd say. I have had a crush or two but I don't love them. Glancing over at the other side of the classroom to look at your crush isn't love. If he was to ask me out, I'd either say no and our friendship would be ruined or I'd say yes in confusion and we'd go out for like a week and I'd try to ignore him forever and our friendship would be ruined. (Going out means not going anywhere)


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I can't see why people would argue over love, heh.



[14:34:51] <Tinaa> no i just wanted to laugh at 12 year olds
[14:35:04] <Ashtot> nice
[14:35:15] <Cory> 11/10 mod
[14:35:42] <Tinaa> gonna be watching this thread for the dramatic love lifes of tbts youngest members 


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 23, 2014)

No. Never have been, never will.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 23, 2014)

Cory said:


> [14:34:51] <Tinaa> no i just wanted to laugh at 12 year olds
> [14:35:04] <Ashtot> nice
> [14:35:15] <Cory> 11/10 mod
> [14:35:42] <Tinaa> gonna be watching this thread for the dramatic love lifes of tbts youngest members



That was fast, lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 23, 2014)

Cory said:


> [14:34:51] <Tinaa> no i just wanted to laugh at 12 year olds
> [14:35:04] <Ashtot> nice
> [14:35:15] <Cory> 11/10 mod
> [14:35:42] <Tinaa> gonna be watching this thread for the dramatic love lifes of tbts youngest members



wow u snitch, no wonder nobody loves u


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

I was in love but then the lady I was into suddenly disappeared the next day because I told her I liked her alot.

I'm cursed.


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Very much so for the past 6+ years


----------



## cIementine (Sep 23, 2014)

omg everyone's viewing this thread lol.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2014)

I've sure felt like I was before but I don't think I've really been in love yet.


----------



## MistyBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

but for real, I don't think i've ever been in love, I guess it might happen eventually.

idk finding someone is like the last of my life priorities at the moment


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 23, 2014)

I am in love, I have been in a very happy relationship for almost 3 years, sure we have our arguments (I'm trying to get him to learn to drive since I'm bored of being the taxi) but he treats me very nicely :3 Our favourite 'date' activity is baking, since he is anti-social and I have my anxiety so we don't like going out.

Unfortunately I was one of those kids who thought I was in love when I was about 10, it was a very unhealthy 'relationship' (he was taking it way to far for a 10 year old) and my parents had to intervene before I really got hurt :/ So instead of looking at 12 year old 'lovers' as being funny I do get more concerned about them...


----------



## nekosync (Sep 23, 2014)

MistyBlue said:


> but for real, I don't think i've ever been in love, I guess it might happen eventually.
> 
> idk finding someone is like the last of my life priorities at the moment


Oh it's the song from Shrek 2!


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 23, 2014)

Before we can ask the question, "have you ever been in love" we must define what love really is.

Love isn't just that fuzzy feeling you get when you're with someone you like, or simply a sexual desire, but it is a commitment as well.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Shrek has taught us so many lessons about true love, this is why we should thank the Ogrelord.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 23, 2014)

Does being in love with food count?


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 23, 2014)

I pressed yes because I'm attracted to almost everyone lmao

but no im never gonna be in a relationship im going to be a lone freerange wolf forever and i dont want to mate with any *****es (get itlol xADDDD)


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Before we can ask the question, "have you ever been in love" we must define what love really is.
> 
> Love isn't just that fuzzy feeling you get when you're with someone you like, or simply a sexual desire, but it is a commitment as well.



preach it sister


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 23, 2014)

when i was like 9 i had a girlfriend and we dated for two years and we kissed like 12 times two weeks into the relationship and we had a crowd around us and she said that she attempted suicide nine times bc of me and i thought she was just kidding but she attempted suicide in pe and my friend had to get her off the bridge


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2014)

There's only been one time I've ever felt like I was in love, and that was my sophomore year.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd like to believe I am.


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> when i was like 9 i had a girlfriend and we dated for two years and we kissed like 12 times two weeks into the relationship and we had a crowd around us and she said that she attempted suicide nine times bc of me and i thought she was just kidding but she attempted suicide in pe and my friend had to get her off the bridge



why was there a bridge in pe class?


----------



## Rosie11954 (Sep 23, 2014)

I still love the same guy I broke up with two years ago...we talk a few times a month, but I miss him like crazy


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 23, 2014)

Nope. Never had a crush, even. I wouldn't say never, but I wouldn't mind never...feelings actually make me pretty uncomfortable though, lol. Like when I know people like me, I get more freaked out than flattered. Romance gives me anxiety.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 23, 2014)

Puuurrrrrrr~ Jeanette baby~ <3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 23, 2014)

Right now, no. I don't think I've ever been truly in love. I've had a crush on a few guys, I dated like four guys when I was between 10 and 14, and then nothing serious. My life is lonely.

Last year I had a little crush on a guy, but it passed. Now I'm kind of interested in one of my best friends hehe but he has a girlfriend... Hope to meet new people this year ;u;


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 23, 2014)

Cory said:


> why was there a bridge in pe class?



they make us run across a bridge and through the woods in the rain

well the boys do, the girls do it in nice sunny weather cuz sexism


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 23, 2014)

When the moon hits your eye
Like a big pizza pie, that's amore


----------



## Cory (Sep 23, 2014)

you have to listen to this video while reading the thread


----------



## Brackets (Sep 23, 2014)

I was in love with my boyfriend, it hit us at about 2 months and we were completely in love
then he went all weird and suicidal and broke my heart 
over it now though, but I'm not planning on being in love again for a looooong time


----------



## Kammeh (Sep 23, 2014)

So many people stalking this thread lol.

I'm in love with my wonderful boyfriend. :')


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 23, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> So many people stalking this thread lol.
> 
> I'm in love with my wonderful boyfriend. :')



They're the ones that haven't experienced love.


----------



## Kammeh (Sep 23, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> They're the ones that haven't experienced love.



xDD Aww, poor things.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 23, 2014)

I was in love once, but we broke each other apart. Being in love takes too much energy especially when they tell you they loved you at first sight and say they'll marry you and it's then a "lol nope nvm bye"


----------



## Delphine (Sep 23, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> They're the ones that haven't experienced love.





Kammeh said:


> xDD Aww, poor things.



;-; Have mercy on us XD


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2014)

No, at least not in a romantic sense. I've had crushes of course, but nothing serious. I'm not interested romance.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2014)

"What do you think? I'm not a starfish or a pepper tree. I'm a living, breathing human being. Of course I've been in love." - _Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami.






Cory said:


> [14:34:51] <Tinaa> no i just wanted to laugh at 12 year olds
> [14:35:04] <Ashtot> nice
> [14:35:15] <Cory> 11/10 mod
> [14:35:42] <Tinaa> gonna be watching this thread for the dramatic love lifes of tbts youngest members



Hope you aren't expecting a birthday present.


----------



## Redacted (Sep 23, 2014)

OK


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 23, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> They're the ones that haven't experienced love.



No, they're the people working on their essay of words from the heart.  I'm expecting to see a page-long love poem within the next hour.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I've never been in love and I never will be. Humans are worthless to me.



who are u plutokin???


----------



## cIementine (Sep 23, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> No, they're the people working on their essay of words from the heart.  I'm expecting to see a page-long love poem within the next hour.



Don't forget Tina and RhinoK are viewing as well.


----------



## Hot (Sep 23, 2014)

I have not experienced the feeling of love. Also, you can't love someone you don't know, like - no.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, after feeling a certain way about a person for around 6 years, I'd say probably so.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 23, 2014)

When i was 16/17 I thought I was in love with some stupid boy and lots of regrets have came from that~ but now I've been with my boyfriend Pauli for 2 years now and now I know I'm in love. He's the loveliest person I've ever met and he makes me insanely happy.

That was really mushy, I apologise.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 23, 2014)

I was, for about ten years. Unfortunately, it was an emotionally abusive, unhealthy relationship that I was stuck in for the longest time and stupid for letting it go on as long as it did without the willpower to get out of it. The story is very long and I won't get into it. A couple years ago, I was finally able to free myself from that relationship and all of its attachments and the guilt-trips and I feel a lot better now that I'm single. I still remain on speaking terms with said person, but I no longer feel helplessly in love with them, wrapped around their pinky, nor like I don't deserve anyone better. I feel less hopeless about myself, too. It was a difficult time for me, but I learned a lot, grew a lot emotionally, and I feel like I've become a much stronger person because of it. I have grown to appreciate myself as a person and an individual and not a just tool for someone else to do with as they please. I don't regret it or regret being in love - sometimes it was a great feeling. But the most I can say, is never lose who you are to try to please the other person or be what they want. Chances are, if they don't accept you now, they never will "learn" to accept you.


----------



## hzl (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah I am with my partner of 5/6 years


----------



## cIementine (Sep 23, 2014)

I had a crush on this guy who I was sort of friends with for like two years and when we moved to secondary school he literally never spoke to me or made any efforts to and he suddenly spoke to me last week after about 2 years and I was just like 'What's your name again... Barnaby... Brandon... Barney... Buddy... oh, Bradley." And just pretended to text someone it was really awkward and idk why I did it.
But if you speak to someone everyday for 9 years you don't just not speak to them after??


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 23, 2014)

Hot said:


> I have not experienced the feeling of love. Also, you can't love someone you don't know, like - no.


Yea, I agree at this point. I don't believe in "love" at first sight but you can be tremendously attracted to a person and feel a "connection" but you can't be in love with someone right when you see them like lol.


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

Cory said:


> [14:34:51]
> [14:35:42] <Tinaa> gonna be watching this thread for the dramatic love lifes of tbts youngest members



I think *everyone* is discouraged from posting in this thread now.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> I think *everyone* is discouraged from posting in this thread now.



There have been over 40 posts since then, so it doesn't seem to be discouraging people.   Not that it should. It was a joke, of course.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 23, 2014)

with myself, sure 

otherwise no


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2014)

uh no not really.. i like this girl a lot and she likes me a lot, but like it's not anything more than that atm
unless we're talking about acnl, in which case, me and flora are happily engaged


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

Tina said:


> There have been over 40 posts since then, so it doesn't seem to be discouraging people.   Not that it should. It was a joke, of course.



Of course xD well you'd better get your popcorn and slushies ready...
(I haven't properly been in love with any of these but it shows how much a hormonal teenager can go through Jesus lord)



Spoiler: someone green light this



-LDR Polish jackass
I have a penpal in Poland who I talk to every light year but we don't get on as well as we used to.
I really genuinely had a thing for him until I realised he was only talking to me because we had a mutual friendship through _this_ guy.
-Almost-Yogscaster
Now because this guy is quite well-known on YouTube and I'm still friends with him, I won't say who he is. All I'm going to say is he was in the Crown Conquest with a person who is now in the Yogscast.
This guy was one of my best friends online and I loved him to bits.
Turned out he had feelings for some other girl who treated all of us (his friends) like ****. I supported their relationship, and while now they've broken up, I still like him. Unlike the other guy he never did anything wrong.
-my boyfriend
I'm not going to say anything about this boy, except we both can't deal with people seeing us together (I get panic attacks) and we barely see each other.
There's more but there is enough to grant me an entire script for a movie haha



Now let me just sob in the corner about how sucky my flirting techniques are


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 23, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> uh no not really.. i like this girl a lot and she likes me a lot, but like it's not anything more than that atm
> unless we're talking about acnl, in which case, me and flora are happily engaged


wait so the girl u like is called flora and when you talk about acnl you're engaged?

how does that work


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 23, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> wait so the girl u like is called flora and when you talk about acnl you're engaged?
> 
> how does that work



basically

they find common ground to talk about


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 23, 2014)

Madly in love for 3 years now


----------



## Danielle (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been in love a couple times in my life.
and I promise I'm not 12.


----------



## Improv (Sep 23, 2014)

no i'm only 15 i am not in love


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in love with ......... myselffff muthawaha  myselff


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes. i'm stupidly in love.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2014)

Alice said:


> Yes. i'm stupidly in love.



Same. But it's mutual so it's fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do I have to add that I'm not 12 either?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 23, 2014)

Been with my man for over 20 years.So yes, i'm in love.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2014)

xxDianaxx said:


> I'm in love with ......... myselffff muthawaha  myselff



The best type of love tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't have a love yet, but I have female friends. Still no girlfriend.

Hopefully I will meet a girl that loves me a lot.


----------



## Capella (Sep 23, 2014)

I love my mother!!


----------



## Radda (Sep 23, 2014)

Bad history from 3rd grade.Nonono ༽΄◞ิ౪◟ิ‵༼


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't really believe in love...


----------



## Skep (Sep 23, 2014)

gamora said:


> I love my mother!!



i love me mum too!!!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 23, 2014)

My current crush is an anime character.

Oops..


----------



## radical6 (Sep 23, 2014)

no bc im heartless


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 23, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> My current crush is an anime character.
> 
> Oops..



Who is it? Is it a human character?


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in love with food. Can that count?


----------



## Trundle (Sep 23, 2014)

To properly answer this question you must first define love. Can you be "in love"? 
I'm going to combat the mainstream opinion of love solely being a feeling and say that love is a choice. When you love someone, you are choosing to treat them kindly and interact with them with patience, trust, not rude, and in some cases, full of self-control at their *best* of times and their *worst* of times. Love is not easy, simple, nor easily disposable. A true proper relationship, whether or not it's romantic, involves love for the other at all times. For example, I do not get along with very many people on this forum. I do not *like* these people, but I choose to *love* them anyway at the best of my ability. Meanwhile, I get along well with my mom, and *like* her, but I treat her with the same amount of love that I would anyone else, although different levels of *affection*. 
If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a PM. The way this world views "love" is sick and can usually be considered lust.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My post TL;DR: your perception of love is incorrect. read my post you lazy swine


----------



## Pathetic (Sep 23, 2014)

yes with all the girls @ my school


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Same. But it's mutual so it's fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do I have to add that I'm not 12 either?



It's mutual to a degree, but probably different in a fair bit of ways. Love is love, I guess.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 23, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Who is it? Is it a human character?



Yes. I can't say who though. Too embarrassing


----------



## Skep (Sep 23, 2014)

i used to be in love, i guess
not anymore 8)


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> wait so the girl u like is called flora and when you talk about acnl you're engaged?
> 
> how does that work



omg you're just so funny!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> basically
> 
> they find common ground to talk about


ha ha so funny! made my stomach hurt from laughing!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I don't really believe in love...



Deep...


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been infatuated. Once so intensely that I wondered for awhile if it was love, but I don't think about that person at all anymore, so I guess not. I'm a lot more likely to become briefly obsessed with someone than love them b/c I'm a creep. :v


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 23, 2014)

Yap. I'd take a bullet for that dude. Or several. I love him and I might not always be the best partner, but I sure as hell wouldn't let anything separate me from him and I pity the idiot that tries to do so.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes! Deeply in love! 
With coffee, I love it strong without cream nor sugar!! :>


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 24, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> Yes! Deeply in love!
> With coffee, I love it strong without cream nor sugar!! :>



****, man. Let's be friends.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 24, 2014)

No. Unless you count being in love with yourself, then yeah, I am.

I obsess over people in love, though. "omg you should totally date them" "dude im serious"


----------



## unravel (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope and wtf?


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

99.999999% sure it's just a petty crush. I'm not old enough to be in love.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> 99.999999% sure it's just a petty crush. I'm not old enough to be in love.



u dont love jay from nimbasa?


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u dont love jay from nimbasa?



Shaddap.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2014)

I love KarlaKGB.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 24, 2014)

now stop infracting me


----------



## Jake (Sep 24, 2014)

I think I was once, and tbh I don't want to be in that situation again.
It's way too easy to manipulate my feelings, so nty I am done w/ love


----------



## Alice (Sep 24, 2014)

Tina said:


> I love KarlaKGB.



I love Tina, and chocolate. One day I will combine the two things.


----------



## Princess (Sep 24, 2014)

I am in love with Lauren.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope. I'm not even sure I know how to identify it... Besides, I like being a loner. It's liberating.


----------



## Alice (Sep 24, 2014)

Princess said:


> I am in love with Lauren.



I'm in love with Pally, who's in love with Lauren.


----------



## Princess (Sep 24, 2014)

Alice said:


> I'm in love with Pally, who's in love with Lauren.



I'm secretly having an affair with Alice, and I love her very much but I can't let Lauren know!


----------



## Alice (Sep 24, 2014)

Princess said:


> I'm secretly having an affair with Alice, and I love her very much but I can't let Lauren know!



Wait, oh my. We're bother married to Lauren? SCANDAL.


----------



## Princess (Sep 24, 2014)

Alice said:


> Wait, oh my. We're bother married to Lauren? SCANDAL.



You're cheating on me with Lauren?!

Wait, Lauren's cheating on me? And you? With me and you????

<_>
Let's just all go to bed _together_


----------



## Alice (Sep 24, 2014)

Princess said:


> You're cheating on me with Lauren?!
> 
> Wait, Lauren's cheating on me? And you? With me and you????
> 
> ...



This is a compromise I can jive with.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 24, 2014)

Alice said:


> I can jive with.



Wait....


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

zzz nevermind


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 24, 2014)

Yea, with myself <3

That count's right?


----------



## Cariad (Sep 24, 2014)

Cory said:


> [14:34:51] <Tinaa> no i just wanted to laugh at 12 year olds
> [14:35:04] <Ashtot> nice
> [14:35:15] <Cory> 11/10 mod
> [14:35:42] <Tinaa> gonna be watching this thread for the dramatic love lifes of tbts youngest members


Did you have anyone in mind when you said this?

Well, of course I've had crushes, but even then I really just wanna be friends. I don't have an intrest in anyone really ATM so no.


----------



## matt (Sep 24, 2014)

Pft no, probably never will be


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Sep 24, 2014)

Very much so! I've been with my girlfriend almost four years now and we've been living together for about two and a half years or so  She's the best, we met in school (catholic girls school aaaayyy) when we were like fifteen but didn't get together until a couple years after graduating. We were long distance for a little while when I moved to london to work and she went to america and then Switzerland. That bit suuucked but her family, who are amazing, flew me over to her in Switzerland and we haven't been apart since


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a few crushes but I wouldn't call it love. I'm thirsty as hell though, hmu ayy


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes. With these guys. Because I'm a weaboo like that.


Spoiler: （＞ｙ＜）


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not in love :< Idk if I ever have been either.

also I keep singing Fiona Apple's "Not About Love" because the poll reminded me of a lyric from it. O boy.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> also I keep singing Fiona Apple's "Not About Love" because the poll reminded me of a lyric from it. O boy.



I thought I was the only one! '<'
On topic, I _was_ in love.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I thought I was the only one! '<'
> On topic, I _was_ in love.



You are not alone friend ;n; Let's sing together in spirit~


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> You are not alone friend ;n; Let's sing together in spirit~



Let's sob and sing along to Fiona Apple's voice. ;-;


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 24, 2014)

Definitely not now. Not sure if I ever was. I've definitely been obsessed with people before, though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> now stop infracting me



I just want you to notice me. 




Alice said:


> I love Tina, and chocolate. One day I will combine the two things.



This will 100% happen someday. I promise. 




Cariad said:


> Did you have anyone in mind when you said this?



Nope. As has already been said, it was a joke.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 24, 2014)

It's a little complicated. I'm in love, but the person I'm in love doesn't want to be with me, and despite us still being very close friends, it hurts to think he'll be saying he loves someone else one day. We used to be together, and I admit it wasn't going very well, but it still hurts. I'll get over it, though. I'll have to, won't I?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Princess said:


> You're cheating on me with Lauren?!
> 
> Wait, Lauren's cheating on me? And you? With me and you????
> 
> ...


Pally wanted me to be her boyfriend too. Pally is cheating and Lauren is too. Goodness grief lol This is why Pally you cheater Flopalopagus.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 24, 2014)

Fireninja1 is my bae <3

#avaninja.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 24, 2014)

Though our relationship didn't last, I guess I can say I was in love with my first boyfriend. Well, he's also the only boyfriend I've had up until now >o>;;


----------



## ellemacc (Sep 24, 2014)

i have a bae but we're not in love lol


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you ever been in love?


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 24, 2014)

Most definitely! Been with my dude almost 5 1/2 years now and he still makes me all giddy and crap.  We are pretty perfect for each other. After years of horrible disappointments and awkward situations, it's wonderful to find that sweet spot.


----------



## rariorana (Sep 24, 2014)

Romantic love is super gross and makes me feel sick just being around it, but familial love and platonic love are where it's at!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes. He tastes like marshmallows, in love with someone sweet.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 25, 2014)

yeah. i doubt he feels the same though.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Sep 25, 2014)

No. Love is pretty senseless. You put your all into someone and at any moment it can come crashing down. That's not romanticism, that's masochism. You can't depend on anyone for your happiness, at the end of the day it has to come from within.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

no.


----------



## Manah (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not in love, but I love someone.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 25, 2014)

i put 'was' because im not sure anymore. i dont know how i feel. hmmm.


----------



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

I am!  With my little husbando. <3 Sometimes we have rough patches but that's how relationships are. Love doesn't need to be perfect. ;3


----------



## rockthemike13 (Sep 25, 2014)

I fell madly in love with this girl, married her, and am still madly in love.  Even when I'm mad at her, and I go to work and talk about her I realize she's all I think about and is the one I care most about.  It's pretty awesome


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 25, 2014)

I was.. then he broke my heart.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 27, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I fell madly in love with this girl, married her, and am still madly in love.  Even when I'm mad at her, and I go to work and talk about her I realize she's all I think about and is the one I care most about.  It's pretty awesome



That's so sweet. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## ACNiko (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, I'm in love. In a person I don't know so well. We are at the same school and we have some mutual friends. The only time we've had a longer conversation was on Facebook. But I'm a very shy guy irl so probably nothing will happen.


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

Was. He's dead or something now, no idea. But not doing that again ever lol Once is enough.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 27, 2014)

i am, i think. i haven't felt feelings like this for anyone ever.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 27, 2014)

yes very much right now


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Never have been never will EVER


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 27, 2014)

In love with lots of things and people


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 27, 2014)

<3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 27, 2014)

~

Yes.  And I hope it never happens again.  I hope this love lasts orever.


----------



## Mary (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm in love with Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 27, 2014)

Mary said:


> I'm in love with Benedict Cumberbatch.



THIS!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 27, 2014)

i figured it out i am still in love lmao u//v//u whooops


----------



## Mary (Sep 27, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> THIS!!!!



:3 I'm glad someone gets it.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 27, 2014)

Mary said:


> :3 I'm glad someone gets it.



Did you see his Ice Bucket Challenge? Total swoon worthy.


----------



## Mary (Sep 27, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> Did you see his Ice Bucket Challenge? Total swoon worthy.



Nooooo. Googling it now! 


Edit: oh my gosh. Who else sits on a bench like that? And that sweet baritone. I'd donate any amount of money just to hear that every day.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 27, 2014)

Here! <3333


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm in love, married and happy


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2014)

Not at the moment. I wish I was though:

Last night, I was coming back from a trip to D.C., and we were coming back around midnight. We were all on a bus, and I was the only one awake. However, in the seat across the hall from me, two of my friends were sharing a blanket with their arms around each other. I thought it was really cute, and then I realized I was jealous of them.

So. There's my story.


----------



## jeizun (Sep 28, 2014)

i would say that i am, with my boyfriend of two years.


----------

